# Utilizzo di traceroute

## lsegalla

Scusatemi un minuto il rimbambimento, ma non ho mai utilizzato il comando traceroute sotto linux e ci provo oggi per la prima volta e mi restituisce solo un indirizzo ad esempio faccio come segue:

```
$ traceroute www.libero.it

traceroute to www.libero.it (195.210.91.83), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  vs-fe.iol.it (195.210.91.83)  2.792 ms  4.316 ms  5.810 ms

```

Però se lo faccio da una macchina windows, essa mi dà almeno 14 IP di ritorno... non capisco, non pensavo che nel comando traceroute bisognasse eventualmente dargli delle opzioni, comunque ho cercato nella guida per mezz'ora e non ho avuto risultati?

Avete qualche suggerimento per me ?

----------

## Zizo

net-analyzer/traceroute-2.0.12.

Non arriva fino in fondo causa filtri vari, ma con "traceroute www.libero.it " una decina di hops vengono fuori.

La prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente è quando avevo eliminato "Networking support->Networking options->Packet socket" dal kernel, e non mi funzionava più nessun tool di rete.

Non immagino sia il tuo caso visto che un non ricevi errori.

La cosa strana è il tempo impiegato, di pochi millisecondi, non è che hai una cache web o qualcosa di simile che va ad interferire? Hai provato altri indirizzi?

Scusa per lo scarso aiuto.

----------

## lsegalla

si si ne ho provati molti e mi dà sempre un solo hop!!

----------

## oRDeX

prova con -f 1

Anche se dovrebbe essere il default!

Ma da windows ti da molteplici hop essendo sempre collegato al medesimo punto (stessa rete/stesso gw/etc)

[OT]Penso tu abbia postato nel forum sbagliato  :Razz: [/OT]

----------

## lsegalla

(vabè a sto punto ci penseranno i mods, btw i'm sorry)

Sostanzialmente provo dallo stesso punto ma sotto una macchina virtuale XP PRO in Virtualbox, quindi stessa scheda di rete, solo IP diverso...

Nessun risultato comunque:

```
$ traceroute -f 1 www.libero.it

traceroute to www.libero.it (195.210.91.83), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  vs-fe.iol.it (195.210.91.83)  2.901 ms  4.535 ms  6.068 ms

```

----------

